# QuickPlay Driver for Windows XP



## janatyca (Jun 22, 2007)

I recently uninstalled Vista from a new notebook and installed Windows XP. I've been able to reinstall almost all the drivers for XP. About the only thing that doesn't work now is the QuickPlay button. Any help on where I could download the necessary driver or how to get it to work would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

From the laptop manufacturer's web site. Assuming they provide this functionality for Windows XP.


----------



## janatyca (Jun 22, 2007)

It's a HP Pavillion 9320 and I haven't been able to find any information for it on HP's website.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Pick the correct model, then the operating system, and then the drivers you need.


----------



## janatyca (Jun 22, 2007)

No driver for QuickPlay there, thanks anyway.


----------

